# claro walnut burl



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello

I have more burl for sale soon dry or green for $ 16.00 per brd ft wet $17.00 dry

nice burl! good color and movement..



























Thankyou

MSB


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice to see you here again. I would still like to connect with you for some wood. You might try putting this is the sell, trade, swap forum where people are looking for things to buy. Also try Woodnet forums. what is the size of one of the big blocks in inches and BF?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

hi Robert,

Thanks for the info GREATLY APPRECIATED!, all the blocks in the pic sold, but will be cutting in a few days ..i mlike to stay away from really small pieces so I recommend a usps box 15×15 x5 tall 14.99 filled with a piece of burl..the size you want divided by .144 will give you your brd ft..

thanks

msb


----------

